# Proline Zephyr XE-II?



## Nuge60

I got a deal on the above mentioned bow and would like to get as much info on it before I head off to our local pro shop. Does anyone know much about these bows? It's a beautiful bow but I don't know the draw weight; it's not marked on it. I've measured the full draw length @ 30" by drawing it and having my girlfriend measure from the front of the arrow shelf to the string. I actually had to back off the limb screws to even be able to draw it and would like to back it off a bit more until I get some arrows and work my way back up to the full draw weight. I would LOVE to get a copy of the manual, if possible. Thanks Loads


----------



## rosseroni

*Draw Weight Adjustment*

I most certainly wouldn't be turning the limb bolts out until i found out how far out they can be adjusted safely!!! Ever think of going to the makers website for specifications before you end up in the emergency room or worse. Not trying to be harsh. Just a thought.


----------



## Nuge60

Been searching the web for weeks with no luck except for an old article about a sport shop buying Proline. Darton bows look a lot like mine. I was very cautious knowing the amount of force I was playing with and I only backed them off less than 1/8". I appreciate your concern. Thank You!


----------



## hawk4932

Proline bows were made in Hastings, MI. But they sold out back around 2002 or 03. I am not sure who bought them and what brand they are manufactured under now if any. I have a friend that owns a Proline Riptide which at the time he bought it was the fastest bow on the market. To look at it now it looks like a dinosaur.


----------



## kg4tyr

Proline was bought out by Darton and then sold back to some of the original people from Proline in Hastings, MI around 2004-05. They were trying to get the name going again and relocate the operation back to Hastings. I was in contact with the new "owners" for a period of time when I lived in Florida, but soon communications stopped and their website disappeared. It's too bad, I owned and shot numerous Proline bows in the early 80's and they were very nice. At or near Pro Shop quality at department store prices (I owned their top of the line target bow and paid about $180 for it) at the time most were going for $250-300. I think Darton let the Proline name become a "second tier" brand and didn't include some of the engineering and technology in the line that they put in their own name brand (just my opinion), and pretty much led to the demise of the Proline name.


----------



## Nuge60

Here's a couple of pics of my bow as requested:


----------



## Nuge60

Here's another:


----------



## Nuge60

Am working on others, also


----------



## Nuge60

Need any more?


----------



## rosseroni

*e-bay*

There is one like yours on e-bay right now listed under: archery/bow/compound ending 1-28-08. Maybe an owners manual is included. Starting bid of 15.00 with no bids as of today.


----------



## jcs-bowhunter

*Proline Zepher XE-II*

I still have one that I bought new in 1988. I killed my first few deer with it and moved on to Hoyts during the mid 90s due to recurring limb issues. I still have it is a backup and shoot it a few times a year. I always loved that laminated "mountain camo" riser. They made these bows for a several years during the 80s and later transitioned into their Point Blank as their flagship model. 

My bow is a 55-70#, 29" draw length which is adjusted with cam modules. It also has an early fast flight string/cable system that was not on some of the earlier models.

I have a bit of a soft spot for Proline. As I mentioned I killed my first few deer with my Zepher and my parents bought me a Proline Avenger recurve as my first hunting bow in the mid 70s (still got it!). My middle brother had another Proline he purchased during the early 80s he killed his first couple deer with. It was a one piece riser/limb combination. My youngest brother has an early left handed model Zepher XE II, but he only hunts once every couple years.

They were located in Hastings Michigan which is 15 minutes away from where I grew up. The limbs would develop a twist to them and their customer service was good about replacing them no questions asked. My bow had 2 sets of replacement limbs. I decided to go with Hoyts since I was starting to leave SW Michigan on my hunting trips.

If you PM me I can do a couple things for you:

1) I can send you my original manual if you promise to return it after you copy it.

2) I know a gentleman at a sporting goods retailer in Hastings who knew the original Proline folks. He may be able to help you with specific needs for your bow.

Let me know


----------



## Jenn Hall

Nuge60 said:


> I got a deal on the above mentioned bow and would like to get as much info on it before I head off to our local pro shop. Does anyone know much about these bows? It's a beautiful bow but I don't know the draw weight; it's not marked on it. I've measured the full draw length @ 30" by drawing it and having my girlfriend measure from the front of the arrow shelf to the string. I actually had to back off the limb screws to even be able to draw it and would like to back it off a bit more until I get some arrows and work my way back up to the full draw weight. I would LOVE to get a copy of the manual, if possible. Thanks Loads


----------



## Jenn Hall

Nuge60 said:


> I got a deal on the above mentioned bow and would like to get as much info on it before I head off to our local pro shop. Does anyone know much about these bows? It's a beautiful bow but I don't know the draw weight; it's not marked on it. I've measured the full draw length @ 30" by drawing it and having my girlfriend measure from the front of the arrow shelf to the string. I actually had to back off the limb screws to even be able to draw it and would like to back it off a bit more until I get some arrows and work my way back up to the full draw weight. I would LOVE to get a copy of the manual, if possible. Thanks Loads


----------

